# SOTA?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have talked with NG / SF soldiers in the past about support elements for SF Btn, Co level. I would like to know more about the role of  SOTA and requirements to get on a SOTA team. I understand people need to follow OPSEC, so any of the following would be helpful.

Type of mission.
What level is SOTA at Company or Battalion
Type of MOS/ training.
Type of deployment cycles for (National Guard)
Prerequisites for to join SOTA.


Also any other information, in regards to support type units with in the NG SF community…


Thank you for any help.


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Type of mission.
> What level is SOTA at Company or Battalion
> Type of MOS/ training.
> Type of deployment cycles for (National Guard)
> Prerequisites for to join SOTA.



*Msn:* Low-level voice intercept (LLVI)/electronic direction finding
*Level:* SOT-A's are at the Bn.  I pulled them up to the Groups when I was in charge of SOF SIGINT at USASOC, and they burned me in effigy. 
*MOS:* Mostly 35P (voice intercept operator/cryptologic linguist)/language training at Defense Language Institute, Monterey, CA, then technical MOS training at Goodfellow AFB, TX.
*- *Don't know deployment cycles
*Experience:* Usually should have a few years experience in conventional LLVI, but may be different in the NG.

I'm active duty and have only worked with NG HUMINTers, but I've managed LLVI and fed Soldiers to active duty SOT-A's for years.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 25, 2008)

car said:


> *Msn:* Low-level voice intercept (LLVI)/electronic direction finding
> *Level:* SOT-A's are at the Bn.  I pulled them up to the Groups when I was in charge of SOF SIGINT at USASOC, and they burned me in effigy.
> *MOS:* Mostly 35P (voice intercept operator/cryptologic linguist)/language training at Defense Language Institute, Monterey, CA, then technical MOS training at Goodfellow AFB, TX.
> *- *Don't know deployment cycles
> ...



MOS 35P - - Multiple Launch Rocket System Repairer????


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> MOS 35P - - Multiple Launch Rocket System Repairer????



Just what I wrote - "Mostly 35P (voice intercept operator/cryptologic linguist)"

All MI MOS changed from 96/97/98 to 35 on 1 OCT '07.

Go to the folling link for a full description of the MOS and the training:

http://www.goarmy.com/JobDetail.do?id=97


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Roger that, thanks for the info...

Is this a TS required MOS?

What is the break down of a SOT-A team? How many soldier on a team? Types of background of soldiers on a team? Is it all MI type guys, or is there combat arms who have reclassed?


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Roger that, thanks for the info...
> 
> Is this a TS required MOS?
> 
> What is the break down of a SOT-A team? How many soldier on a team? Types of background of soldiers on a team? Is it all MI type guys, or is there combat arms who have reclassed?



TS w/SCI access. Not sure how many are on the teams now - they were authorized six when I was over there, but usually only got four. All Soldiers on the team are MI. Must Airborne qualified. They have whatever "hard" skills they bring with them from other tactical assignments, and they do some training when they get to their team.


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 25, 2008)

Aren't these "V" coded positions too?


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2008)

Olive Drab said:


> Aren't these "V" coded positions too?



They are.


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

Olive Drab said:


> Aren't these "V" coded positions too?



Didn't go there because "sonnyboy" wouldn't know what I was talking about, and wouldn't be there any time soon.  But, yeah. The team leader and A/TL were. It gave us an "in" to get our guys some hard skills that the 18's complained they didn't have - fieldcraft - and then those two could train the rest of the team. There's a novel concept >:{. I don't know if they are now or not.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 25, 2008)

car said:


> Didn't go there because "sonnyboy" wouldn't know what I was talking about, and wouldn't be there any time soon.



I don’t want to come off as that asshole of a guy who gets in to forum arguments. Mainly b/c that’s not why I am here. However, I am only guessing the “sunny boy” comment was referred towards me.

I do know what a “V” ASI is (Airborne Ranger Q) I also know what a “G” ASI is (Non Airborne, Ranger Q)

But to break down my reasons for my questions, is to get more information on what a possible next job could be. I am not motivated to be a SF soldier at this point in my life, mainly b/c of my family. I don’t have the internal drive anymore and the wife and little girl being born in 2 weeks, do not deserve that. I simply want to sever with a better group of soldiers then what I have in the past. 

Just thought SOT-A could be something Hi Speed to get into, with out leaving my Family on the back burner. Maybe not, I wont know until I get more info. Hints the questions!

I apologies for coming off as a turd by asking these questions, it wont happen again….


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2008)

You're good, JAB. No worries. I think with the run of kids we've had lately that car may have missed that you are prior service.


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I don’t want to come off as that asshole of a guy who gets in to forum arguments. Mainly b/c that’s not why I am here. However, I am only guessing the “sunny boy” comment was referred towards me.
> 
> I do know what a “V” ASI is (Airborne Ranger Q) I also know what a “G” ASI is (Non Airborne, Ranger Q)
> 
> ...



No!

Forgive me. The "sonny boy" monicker is because of your youth. I'm trying to give you as much information as I can, without breaking OPSEC, so that you can make an informed decision - or maybe realize that this (MI) line of work isn't for you.

I'm always looking for folks to join our Corps.

A SOT-A is a great place to be. But you don't get to go there straight out of school. I thought I made that clear - get some experience in a conventional unit doing LLVI work, and get a rep as a steady, calm, clear-thinking Soldier.

"Hey, guys, I've got one for ya...."

You're fine, Sonny Boy , I'll help you find out what you want to know.


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2008)

You can go straight to a SOT-A in the Guard, SGM. It is a 2-3 year process due to the clearances and all, but I've seen it done numerous times.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 25, 2008)

car said:


> No!
> 
> Forgive me. The "sonny boy" monicker is because of your youth. I'm trying to give you as much information as I can, without breaking OPSEC, so that you can make an informed decision - or maybe realize that this (MI) line of work isn't for you.
> 
> ...





No worries, my mis understanding. Thank you for all the information...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> . I am not motivated to be a SF soldier at this point in my life, mainly b/c of my family. I don’t have the internal drive anymore and the wife and little girl being born in 2 weeks, do not deserve that. I simply want to sever with a better group of soldiers then what I have in the past.
> 
> Just thought SOT-A could be something Hi Speed to get into, with out leaving my Family on the back burner.




Then definitely don't go SOT-A.  They get a lot of quick turn deployments and go to the field a lot, it requires the same internal drive as an SF soldier, with a different set of skills, and if you are focused on something other than being able to support your assigned mission, you're better off not even trying.

No disparagement on your military bearing, or your qualifications as an MI guy...  This is from somebody who has gone to the field with both good and bad and indifferent SOT-A assets.  The best reclassed into 18 series, or got constantly reassigned to the same SF Group for multiple tours.  The worst, immediate reassignment, and in one case injured so badly in the field that a military career ended.

SOT-A requires the same dedication as the guys you are supporting, and the willingness to train and deploy with no outside worries.


----------



## car (Jan 25, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Then definitely don't go SOT-A.  They get a lot of quick turn deployments and go to the field a lot, it requires the same internal drive as an SF soldier, with a different set of skills, and if you are focused on something other than being able to support your assigned mission, you're better off not even trying.
> 
> No disparagement on your military bearing, or your qualifications as an MI guy...  This is from somebody who has gone to the field with both good and bad and indifferent SOT-A assets.  The best reclassed into 18 series, or got constantly reassigned to the same SF Group for multiple tours.  The worst, immediate reassignment, and in one case injured so badly in the field that a military career ended.
> 
> SOT-A requires the same dedication as the guys you are supporting, and the willingness to train and deploy with no outside worries.



x2

The "little troll"  speaks the truth.

If ya can't commit, totally, then don't come! That's the "no shit" truth.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2008)

car said:


> If ya can't commit, totally, then don't come! That's the "no shit" truth.



J.A.B - SOT-A is SF, just a different part.  In some ways harder, because very few MI assets get to go to the Q course - a few have, very few, but they get tasked to go to the Teams, as an 18 series MOS, and 5 maybe as long as 10 years later get back to SOT-A in a Sr NCO role in the MI det.

Rethink what you want to do, and how you want to get there.  If it's all about "high-speed" while spending time at home (your own arguments) - please do not choose SF or SOF support, for your sanity and the safety of my brothers.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2008)

I won't chime in on the SOT-A questions, but will on the Guard piece.  My unit has had three mob cycles since 2002.  9-12 month on, 18-24 off.  Are you willing to mob every couple of year for 9-12 months?

My Mob medal has the number 5 on it, do the math.

Our mobs don't takes us away as long, but there is ALOT of work getting ready for that mob.  I averaged 100 days a year (UTA's AT's Schools, other), will your wife support that?

RC SOF is as engaged as the active guys.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the information. It sounds to me that it is not for me at all. I guess my ideas of trying to hold on to some form of “Hi Speed” and balance a life out side of the Army are a little twisted. Again I thank you for all the great advice, and feel a little silly for even posting the topic. I guess I was just a little on the delusional side.:doh: 

Thanks for the wake up….


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, if you don't ask then you won't know. Better to find out now than when you've already committed. I went to OCS with a guy that hadn't thought out the schools he needed and time away from his family and work for them. When he did, he dropped it and went back to being an NCO, something I totally support. I'd rather he make the decision early rather than too late.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 26, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Hey, if you don't ask then you won't know. Better to find out now than when you've already committed. I went to OCS with a guy that hadn't thought out the schools he needed and time away from his family and work for them. When he did, he dropped it and went back to being an NCO, something I totally support. I'd rather he make the decision early rather than too late.



Yes I agree, It is just really hard to sit back and say “ no more fun stuff” I have a family… 

I remember when I was forced to join the NG b/c It was the only branch that would fit me. I felt so happy just be a part of the military, and then I get back from Benning, and all I could say was “ ranger, ranger, ranger”  lol those days are long gone now… Some times that is hard to come to terms with.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 26, 2008)

*Low end....*



SOWT said:


> I won't chime in on the SOT-A questions, but will on the Guard piece.  My unit has had three mob cycles since 2002.  9-12 month on, 18-24 off.  Are you willing to mob every couple of year for 9-12 months?
> 
> My Mob medal has the number 5 on it, do the math.
> 
> ...




Keep in mind the deployment cycles will change by Grp assignment. This '100 days' is on the very low end of deployment days depending on the 'activity' of the SF Grp....:cool:


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 26, 2008)

*Not to undermine whats been said, just another perspective*

JAB:

I went thru a similar decision a lil over some 4 years ago when I decided to enlist in NG SF.  At that time I had been a firefighter/paramedic for almost 12 years was married and had a 2 year old little girl, who to this day is the most precious thing in my life.  I did alot of research, talked to many SF soldiers, both AD and NG and then sat down with the recruiter to talk it all over.  After some soul searching and many conversations with HH6 I signed the paperwork and a couple months later off to 'Ft Benning School for Misguided Boys' I went.

Between OSUT, BAC and the SFQC I was gone from home starting 26 May '04 and graduated the SFQC on 24 August '07 (had a lil parachute accident which derailed my training for 9 months; shit happens.)  I saw my family at best every other weekend, once I got to Bragg and wasnt in the field, because HH6 and I decided to keep our home back in SC instead of moving them to Bragg (that decision I would probably do over.)  After graduating I had 3 weeks to get my shit together for this deployment. I will be here til the end of May when we redeploy.  As well, I am looking at another deployment spinning up somewhere between Jan and May '09 going someplace hot and sandy.  

Long time away from my family, no?  It is a long time, but honestly it has been a journey that I will never forget nor would I undo.  It has been stressful and very demanding, but what is life without a lil pressure.  

I said all of that to say this; if its what you want and you are well informed about the demands (you have been briefed well here) and your family supports you then go for it.  However if you have ANY reservations at all then stand fast where you are and enjoy your time in the Infantry for the sake of you, your family and my Brothers.

I wish you all the best of luck and if you are ever in need of a NGSF recruiter who will give it to you straight send me a PM.  

Crip


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Did some thinking...*

Okay I have done some thinking on the advice given, and I really appreciate all of it. I think to get a better idea of what I am wanting to become a part of, I need to rather get the info clear.

I was misinformed and under the impression that SOT-A was more of a support “commo” element to SF. I had no idea how involved they are in the SF mission. It is clear that I was completely wrong :doh:

Like I have said before I am married and having a child, so my ideas are based on attempting to not go off to 2 years of school, and then deploy all of the time. I do not want to miss the entire child hood thing. However, I am 100% completely fed up with the conventional “NG” Infantry and leadership. Now as silly as it is, I have volunteered to deploy to Iraq again with a NG Infantry unit. I guess for some reason I do miss Iraq a little bit. :doh: (Don’t ask, b/c I really don’t know why)

My goals were always to go into a SOF type unit, but it just never happened. Now that I am reaching the point of extreme fed up ness, I feel it is time to make a change. I wanted to get into a more supporting role, not to get away from deployments, but to not spend an enlistment in school. I would rather, wait for my daughter to grow up a little before I made that kind of choice.  That way I could include them in the choice.

Now I guess what I am looking for, is a job in more of a supporting role in 19th SFG “TX”. Something that I would not have to spend 2 years in training to be qualified in. My reasons for wanting this type of job, is if you are around motivated people you stay motivated. If you work with shitbags you deploy with shitbags. I want to work for good leadership, and with good people. I have every desire to become SF in the future, but I currently do not feel it would be the best time at this point.


Now with that bunch of blah, blah, blah, would there be a job of this form in 19th SFG “TX”? Or am I twisted in my ideas? I do not want to run around wondering lost and delusional thinking that something of this nature is even possible!:uhh:


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 28, 2008)

TX has a LRS Co in Austin IIRC.


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the unit in TX is a Company only, meaning there will be a supply and...I want to say an NBC NCO slot. The rest are all 18 series.

If you want to drive there is a Bn Support Company at Camp Shelby, MS.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> I think the unit in TX is a Company only, meaning there will be a supply and...I want to say an NBC NCO slot. The rest are all 18 series.
> 
> If you want to drive there is a Bn Support Company at Camp Shelby, MS.





Do you know what other types of MOS's they would have at Shelby?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2008)

SOWT said:


> TX has a LRS Co in Austin IIRC.




I thought they disbaned the LRSD out of Austin? Do you have a POC for anyone in the 143 Inf (LRSD)?


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2008)

LRS is indeed back in TX. Maybe one of our Indiana LRS members has a POC.

Camp Shelby will have in no particular order and I have no idea what slots are currently unfilled: Riggers, cooks, supply, vehicle maint., MI jobs (SOT-A, SOT-B, CI, analysts), various commo slots including radios, telecom, and computers, plus electronic repair. All airborne coded slots.


----------



## moobob (Jan 28, 2008)

The second Guardsman killed in Afghanistan was a SOTA guy, Gene Vance. There aren't many of them running around to begin with, but they have taken their share of casualties. The deployments have already been spoken for on the thread. Properly utilized + squared away SOTA guys = dead bad guys.


----------



## car (Jan 28, 2008)

moobob said:


> The second Guardsman killed in Afghanistan was a SOTA guy, Gene Vance. There aren't many of them running around to begin with, but they have taken their share of casualties. The deployments have already been spoken for on the thread. Properly utilized + squared away SOTA guys = dead bad guys.



Gene Vance also had the "distinction" of being the first West Virginian killed in the war. He was a Persian-Farsi linguist, and bled out while directing the locals they were working with, to get everyone back to the base safely after an ambush. I was trying to get the football field at DLI named after him when I PCS'd to Germany. Don't know if it ever happened, but I know the "memorialization" committee was working it. All they needed when I left was good photo to use to put his likeness on a the bronze plaque. I left them with Gene's wife's email address.

Camp Vance at Bagram AB is named after him.

http://www.goodfellow.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123050296

http://www-dli.army.mil/staff/PAO/globe.pdf


----------



## RadioSpook (Sep 12, 2008)

Car,
     I am currently at DLI, my best friend here is went to school in WV and is in the Farsi course here. If we can do anything to help you out in your effort to help memorialize Mr. Vance, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## RadioSpook (Sep 12, 2008)

Here I go being the total moron, but what is an LRS?


----------



## Centermass (Sep 12, 2008)

RadioSpook said:


> Here I go being the total moron, but what is an LRS?



The search button can be your friend: 

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showpost.php?p=22134&postcount=1


----------



## car (Sep 12, 2008)

RadioSpook said:


> Car,
> I am currently at DLI, my best friend here is went to school in WV and is in the Farsi course here. If we can do anything to help you out in your effort to help memorialize Mr. Vance, let me know. Thanks.



Thanks, but they named the new (when I left in '05) barracks on the other side of the hill, near F Co., after him.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 13, 2008)

All of the SOTAs in 5th Group worked for me when I was the MID commander for 5th Group.  I understand that they have subsequently been pushed back down to the battalions.

We had 98Gs and 98Cs (not sure what that translates into now).  IIRC, all of the 98G positions were "V" coded.  None of them were Ranger qualified.


----------



## car (Sep 13, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## car (Sep 13, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> All of the SOTAs in 5th Group worked for me when I was the MID commander for 5th Group.  I understand that they have subsequently been pushed back down to the battalions.
> 
> We had 98Gs and 98Cs (not sure what that translates into now).  IIRC, all of the 98G positions were "V" coded.  None of them were Ranger qualified.



35P and 35N. Don't worry, old dude. DIRNSA made the (almost) same statement to us this week.


----------



## Ajax (Sep 13, 2008)

SOT-A'S have a high op-tempo too bro.  Think about it:  there's less of you to go around and you're supporting ODA missions.  Might have more time off on an ODA, might not.  I wouldn't do anything that involves putting any patch with an arrowhead on your shoulder if you're trying to stay home....unless you want to work in the USASOC historian's office.

I'm going to call you sonny boy because it sounds like a chink your armor.
xoxo.


----------



## soldiersystems (Sep 14, 2008)

i was on a SOT-A from 90-96.  Just to echo what the other guys have said.  Training takes an incredible amount of time and the skill set needed combines linguistic skills, intel skills, comms skills, and a very solid background in soldiering skills.  SF hires SOTA guys for their intel capability but requires them to be just as capable in the field.  It is the only non-18 series MOS that is required to meet the same certification standards as tabbed guys.  If you ever end up on a SOTA you will find yourself working directly with SF down to the ODA level.


----------



## mohawk (Nov 10, 2008)

I had the benefit of doing the SOT-A job as both a Radio Recon Marine and a SOT-A at both 1st and 10th Group. While in RRP I had the opportunity to run a Selection course for our guys and a few SOT-A's from 3rd Group. In the Corps we had the benefit of most of us startin g in the Infantry and then moving to the Intell side of the house and getting the benefit of the same courses as the guys at Force and Recon Bn. I was fortunate at 1st Group to get additional courses like LRSLC and SOTIC (Level II), of course some of the team guys gave me a rassion of crap for being an MI Geek, but they appreciated the fact that our team was doing everything it could to bring necessary skills to the table instead of being strap hangers. We had a saying on our team "you have to work twice as hard to be thought of as half as good,".  In the end our Bn Cdr had to deny ODA's the use of our team because every team wanted us for their operations.


----------



## al2004 (Feb 2, 2009)

Let me ask a quick for clarification, if that's okay. Is every team slot on a SOT-A language dependent? In other words, is there a member who is concerned only with locating the source of a signal,direction finding etc?


----------



## car (Feb 2, 2009)

al2004 said:


> Let me ask a quick for clarification, if that's okay. Is every team slot on a SOT-A language dependent? In other words, is there a member who is concerned only with locating the source of a signal,direction finding etc?



You are opening up such a barril de monges........

PM me.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2009)

When I was the MID commander in 5th Group, I'm pretty sure all of the SOTAs were language coded.  They were also Ranger-coded.


----------



## car (Feb 2, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> When I was the MID commander in 5th Group, I'm pretty sure all of the SOTAs were language coded.  They were also Ranger-coded.



The Team Leader and A/TL positions were always "V" coded (except for one year when someone let the CG sign an MTOE doc that removed it.), but not the whole team. It may have changed for the better - it's been a few years . At least when I was working in the building, it was the only way we could get some kind of formal field craft training for the boyz.


----------



## ATX (Apr 12, 2009)

i was at the vance-nolan dedication. it was moving. i was going through the 35N course at GF during that time. i read someone say on this thread that for SOTA you had to get real world experience first, but i can't totally agree. i was selected along with others by the 1SG who he deemed equipped physically to go to group. SOTA reps were recruiting right out of the classroom. going to group for the PT studs, was like upper middle class kids going to college after high school...it was expected. one guy in my platoon even got a call from great skills and drove our DS crazy preparing that packet for him. unfortunately i am a reservist. which meant i coudn't accept the ONLY Ranger slot the BN had when top offered it to me. or a chance at that spear patch.   oh well. there's always re-up into active duty..lol


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 12, 2009)

ATX said:


> ...



Capital letters; learn to use them.

Crip


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (May 13, 2009)

What's the lineage of SOT-A? Is it tied in with the Army Security Agency?


----------



## GSXRanger (May 14, 2009)

I spent 16 years of my life as a SOT-A trooper. I started out as an 05H (Morse Code Intercept Operator) then crossed over to 98H when the 05H went away. I then picked up Spanish, and became a 98G, got the "V" Identifier, and kept on truckin'. 

When I started out, SOT-A was not called that. It was called CEWI Teams. I saw the SOT-A mission go from the red headed step child, to the front seat overnight in Afghanistan. 

Being a Guard SOT-A guy, what I noticed was, the SOT-A bubba's I worked with were consumate professionals. We had some differing personalities, but we stayed together for a very long time. We had no MOS producing school to teach us the ways of the ODA. We had to learn it OJT. We had to learn how to patrol like the ODA, how to Infil with them, do MDMP, and we had to carry our own commo shit. The fill we use in our radio systems were 'higher' than the fill in the ODA's... so we had to duplicate the load. SOT-A rucks were notoriously heavy monsters.

Not only did we have to score HIGHER on the DLPT in our given language than the ODA, we had to have a HIGHER clearance, We had to know every peice of radio gear that the 18E knew, and be highly proficient with it... AND we had to be proficient with fieldcraft. 

We had to know how to shoot, move and communicate. If the ODA's thought we were shitbags, we didn't get invited on missions. Yet, every year, we had to certify and validate with them, to the same standards... physically, tactically and technically.

In Afghanistan, we were out on the tip of the spear, side by side with the ODA's... most times, driving the mission with the shit we did. So, my heart is, and always WILL be, TAC-SIGINT. 

I left Group in the begining of 2003 to cross over into the TAC HUMINT side of the house. I don't regret it one bit. 

Either way, your OP TEMPO will be sky high. I still have some very close friends in the SOT-A world, and even though the mission has changed a bit from when I was doing it, the type of soldier it takes to DO the mission is still the same. 

It is a very rewarding career... but, it's more of a back seat type of glory. You will never grace the front page of a magazine, or be featured on the USASOC website. But, you can trace your roots to the early ASA days. Good stuff!!!

Now, HUMINT... that's another ball of wax.


----------



## GSXRanger (May 14, 2009)

mohawk said:


> I had the benefit of doing the SOT-A job as both a Radio Recon Marine and a SOT-A at both 1st and 10th Group. While in RRP I had the opportunity to run a Selection course for our guys and a few SOT-A's from 3rd Group. In the Corps we had the benefit of most of us startin g in the Infantry and then moving to the Intell side of the house and getting the benefit of the same courses as the guys at Force and Recon Bn. I was fortunate at 1st Group to get additional courses like LRSLC and SOTIC (Level II), of course some of the team guys gave me a rassion of crap for being an MI Geek, but they appreciated the fact that our team was doing everything it could to bring necessary skills to the table instead of being strap hangers. We had a saying on our team *"you have to work twice as hard to be thought of as half as good,".  In the end our Bn Cdr had to deny ODA's the use of our team because every team wanted us for their operations.*



Brother, I could not have said this better my self. WELL DONE!!!


----------



## car (May 14, 2009)

GSXRanger said:


> I spent 16 years of my life as a SOT-A trooper. I started out as an 05H (Morse Code Intercept Operator) then crossed over to 98H when the 05H went away. I then picked up Spanish, and became a 98G, got the "V" Identifier, and kept on truckin'.
> 
> When I started out, SOT-A was not called that. It was called CEWI Teams. I saw the SOT-A mission go from the red headed step child, to the front seat overnight in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



x2

Two words - Gene Vance.


----------



## EverSoLost (May 14, 2009)

GSXRanger said:


> I spent 16 years of my life as a SOT-A trooper. I started out as an 05H (Morse Code Intercept Operator) then crossed over to 98H when the 05H went away. I then picked up Spanish, and became a 98G, got the "V" Identifier, and kept on truckin'.
> 
> When I started out, SOT-A was not called that. It was called CEWI Teams. I saw the SOT-A mission go from the red headed step child, to the front seat overnight in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## Tracker275 (May 24, 2009)

Fire me a PM if you are interested. I didn't feel like going through. I've been on a SOT-A and a SOT-B in two different Groups, so just hit me up. I'll tell you what the requirements are and what will be expected of you. 

I'll let you what some of the schools are required depending on if you are a 35N or a 35P.


----------



## car (May 25, 2009)

The Lightning Fast Chicken Fucker.

Army Security Agency during Vietnam. During my first assignment at Bragg, I worked for two WO's and three SFCs who wore this patch on their right shoulder. I learned a lot (ya think?) from those guys. Still in touch with the ones who are still alive

Bottom line: Being a SIGINTer takes a very unique aptitude (Y'all can stick all the "Dungeons and Dragons" comments into your Fourth Point(s) of Conact ). We are problem solvers -  we're really good at crossword puzzles! 

As for support to SOF

The real intel professional is the one who can figure out the bridge between the two disciplines, thereby making his/her team relevant to the ODA commander(s) being supported. If you hide behind "the Green Door," then you bring nothing. You're irrelevant.

"So, why are you here in the first place, if you can't provide me with information about the enemy?" Says the ODA commander........

'Sir, I don't work for you, I work for NSA," says the SOT-A team leader idiot.

I spent a lot of time trying to break that paradigm when I worked at USASOC. Not sure how much progress I made.

Anyway......I'm ranting......

I agree almost toatally with everything GSXRanger says, BTW.


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2012)

How come there isn't a boner emoticon for threads such as this?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hm, if you get a boner from a necro-thread, does that make you a necrophiliac? ;)


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2012)

Update: we now have a pipeline that includes initial entry training, a certification course, Ranger school, and SERE-C training. All TL's will sport the short tab or be removed from that position. This is new USASFC(A) policy.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2012)

Does it accept 38 year old disenfranchised former Signal O's?


----------



## goon175 (Jun 27, 2012)

going from RS to SERE-C...ouch!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 27, 2012)

lindy said:


> Update: we now have a pipeline that includes initial entry training, a certification course, Ranger school, and SERE-C training. All TL's will sport the short tab or be removed from that position. This is new USASFC(A) policy.


 

What? Is this now an enlistment option? So..if I'm following:

Basic
DLI
AIT
SFSIET
SERE-C

Ranger for TL's?

Is Ranger omitted for those new SOT-A's who are obviously not going to be TL's or even ATL's?  This is a VERY long pipeline and could take 3 years to complete in some cases.


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Does it accept 38 year old disenfranchised former Signal O's?


 
Dude, err, Dude Sir, I went to jump school at 40 so they'll take anyone! 



MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> What? Is this now an enlistment option?
> 
> Is Ranger omitted for those new SOT-A's who are obviously not going to be TL's or even ATL's? This is a VERY long pipeline and *could take 3 years* to complete in some cases.


 
Bill W said the SAME thing!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 27, 2012)

After looking at the memo it's going to be longer. That is a hell of alot of training...


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2012)

lindy said:


> Dude, err, Dude Sir, I went to jump school at 40 so they'll take anyone!


 
Jump school at 40 and being relevant to an ODA at 40 are different animals...even my dumb ass knows that. :)


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Jump school at 40 and being relevant to an ODA at 40 are different animals...even my dumb ass knows that.


 
True but you still have two years to get soft.  Plus every SOT-A needs a good commo guy.


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> After looking at the memo it's going to be longer. That is a hell of alot of training...


 
We have a hell of a hard job.  Finally getting some backing by USASFC(A) and some needed house cleaning.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't believe it...I'm so damn estatic I feel like riverdancing... Ive been screaming for years and years..


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 27, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Jump school at 40 and being relevant to an ODA at 40 are different animals...even my dumb ass knows that.


 
What the hell E?  I am 40 and on my 4th rotation.  I would like to think I am still relevant.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> What the hell E? I am 40 and on my 4th rotation. I would like to think I am still relevant.


 
I'll go PT then...


----------



## pardus (Jun 28, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> I would like to think I am still relevant.


 
Yep, fluffers will always be needed...


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 28, 2012)

pardus said:


> Yep, fluffers will always be needed...


 
Who are you fluffing in that aid station?


----------



## pardus (Jun 28, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> Who are you fluffing in that aid station?


 

You didn't know Ive moved on?

I work for the Taliban now, they're awesome. "Big Big Doctor saa'ees!"


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2012)

OK, just got done skimming the .pdfs that another site member forwarded me.  I am very pleased with this program.  It is extraordinarily refreshing to see USASFC stepping up and finally investing in their enabler infrastructure.  The fact that an assignment to Group is contingent upon first completing the pipeline is the way to go.  

Now that "proof of concept" has been established, USASFC needs to go the rest of the way and apply a comparable (i.e. scaled down) version of this to *ALL* enablers.


----------



## f12E5H (Aug 9, 2012)

Is there any way i can get more information about this new pipeline for SOT-A?  I'm looking at reclassifying and am trying to see which schools I should be trying to get.


----------



## Brill (Aug 9, 2012)

f12E5H said:


> Is there any way i can get more information about this new pipeline for SOT-A? I'm looking at reclassifying and am trying to see which schools I should be trying to get.


 
The only ones that are available to non-SIGINTers is Ranger, SERE-C, and Airborne.  Of course, Mountain Warfare, Pathfinder, and Air Assault would be helpful.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mara, if those files aren't classified or FOUO can you send them to me?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Mara, if those files aren't classified or FOUO can you send them to me?


 
If I can find them, sure ;)  Hit me up if I haven't gotten back to you by Sunday.


----------



## ShesTheLast (May 5, 2015)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]What about females?

I, as a female, know my own boundaries when it comes to physical abilities. However, I also know that I can perform better than many people think and I wish to prove it to them. I also understand that many people have a certain stance on females in combat arms and SF is strictly for males, but is it possible for females to do anything similar to SOT-A? Anything? Even on the contractor side? Support?[/COLOR]


----------



## Brill (May 5, 2015)

Word was that all SOT-A billets were V coded to ensure that males only held those jobs but now??? I've seen 35P females at Group but never heard of them deploying.

Then there's the physical aspect of SOT-As supporting SF in combat...none of our stuff is light and the SF soldiers carry even more shit.

I don't really care about the females in combat thing but I do question the WHY. I went to AF at 42-43 yrs old because I thought with my experience I could pass on some knowledge to my Team and could enable A, 1/3 in their goals/objectives.  The comments from the ODA and continued relationships validate that going was the right choice for me.

I was asked to go back in 2014 but declined because I could do more to protect and enable the same unit from CONUS rather than out forward.  For what it's worth, the sound of a female voice on the other end when I called up to the MC-12 during TICs was very comforting...and had lethal effects.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2015)

I've worked with two from the conventional side who performed similar mission/skill set to sot-a.  I've been spoiled by my experiences; every female soldier I worked with from CST, conventional, FET, CA, MISO, etc was competent, physically fit, and mentally strong.  Let competence be the watchword, and you'll be ok.


----------

